# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  cucharas

## pablo

¿alguien vio el viernes , por la noche en cadena local , a  Anthony Blake , hizo lo de las cucharas . Hubo gente que llamo diciendo que se le habían doblado . para los almerinses , no os lo perdais el dia 12 de marzo en el teatro municipal de el Ejido ,a las 21:30 . "lo saben todo de ti " ,...............saludoa

----------


## pujoman

Eso me suena a Uri geller cuando lo entrevistaron a España que hizo funcionar relojes y doblar cucharas desde casa... La pregunta es como hizo el doblamiento? es decir, no el metodo usado sino la presentacion, por ejemplo ¿cogio 2 cucharas y doblo 1 y para comprobarlo lo puso encima la otra?¿se rompio la cuchaea?¿solo frotando? ¿que angulo de doblamiento tenia? lo digo pq ha salido un nuevo efecto de doblar cucharas q es increible i se dobla 90º sin hacer nada sospechoso.

saludos

PD: la gente que llamo seguro que eran de produccion  :roll:

----------


## ignoto

Ese juego lo suele hacer MMM si le dejan.
Como os lo encontréis, os va a doblar la cuchara.
También os hará lo de los palillos.
Es un monstruo MMM.
(Además, lo parece. Sobre todo para mí, que soy como 30 cm mas bajito.)

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Habeis visto lo mismo, pero con tenedores? el mismo efecto pero doblando las "puas" de manera que cada una mira hacia un lado. Es buenísimo.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Habeis visto lo mismo, pero con tenedores? el mismo efecto pero doblando las "puas" de manera que cada una mira hacia un lado. Es buenísimo.



Esa es la rutina que realiza Morgan Strebler en su MORGAN´S LIQUID METAL.

----------


## Neither

yo suele hacer el efecto de las cucharillas cuando tendo alguna cena de la empresa, o acontecimiento familiar....

Os lo aconsejo, no se olvidarán en la vida.

----------


## pujoman

Doblar las puas de un tenedor tiene su gracia. Se vende un artigugio al stilo Fp que sirve xa doblar no la pua entera sino la puntita, y tenedores q cuestan mucho doblar o son imposibles, la verdad que en cenas de empresa o restaurantes es mehjor este tipo de doblaje puesto que no sabemos que tipo de cucharas nos encontraremos y si es de acero, no lo dobla ni uri geller ni con un martillo.

PD: si os gusta este tema de doblar cucharas os aconsejo que mireis el efecto de perfect bend en www.my-magic.com es realmente bueno, tb os aconsejo el dvd de banacheck i guy bavbli explican metodos de doblar cucharas. Yo he creado una mezcla de unos cuantos xa hacer en las sesiones d mentalismo.

saludos

----------


## pablo

Lo que hizo fue doblar la cuchara y compararla con otra . Yo se lo he visto hacer en una botella y es genial .

----------


## pujoman

en una botella?? no entiendo, a que te refieres lo d la botella?

----------


## kike

Daniel,  donde se peude conseguir el dvd "
MORGAN´S LIQUID METAL" ??

----------


## RaDiX

> Daniel,  donde se peude conseguir el dvd "
> MORGAN´S LIQUID METAL" ??


Mira x penguinmagic. Aunque no se si Tiendamagia lo podria conseguir, pregunta.

http://www.penguinmagic.com/product.php?ID=891

----------


## saintmonkda

WOW EL TRUCO DE DOBLAR CUCHARAS ESTÁ GENIAL,... SERÁ COMPRARME VARIOS LIBROS Y ENTRENAR Y ENTRENAR


:D

----------


## rakso

Donde puedo encontrar un libro que explique como se realiza este efecto, doblar cucharas con la mente, lo llevo buscando hace muchos años pero solo encontre uno que la rompia y la recomponia, pero no me convence mucho ese efecto.

----------


## DaniOrama

Será el destino :Confused: ? Dentro de nada me voy a Noruega una semana (de vacaciones, no de trabajo... aunque me voy a llevar un pequeno arsenal mágico :D) y pensaba doblar algo de cubertería por allí... y justo esta semana traen Cubertería en el ALDI.... JAJAJAJAJA... esto sí que es mentalismo!!!!

Por cierto que acabo de verme el Gerry & Banachek - Psychokinetic Silverware, y tengo que decir que es lo mejor que he visto hasta ahora, pues te permite hacerlo totalmente impromptu, el DVD de Morgan es bueno (el tipo se ha ido de gira por Korea sólo doblando cubertería!) pero necesita cierta preparación algunas veces...

Mi consejo:
Si quieres doblar impromptu pillate el de Gerry & Banachek (además son unos cachondos y unos puneteros el uno con el otro... Me encanta :D)

Si quieres hacer multiples dobleces en un solo cubierto pillate el Liquid Metal

Si lo que quieres es sólo aprender un tipo de doblez pillate el Perfect Bend, ese último no lo tengo y no sé como es, pero por lo que parece sólo te explica un movimiento (corregidme si me equivoco por favor)


Espero que esto te sirva de algo... Y venga, a doblar!!!

----------


## davidmagic

Hola:

perdonad, pero no estoy muy puesto en el tema de doblar cucharas.  :roll: El juego es totalmente improntu (al decir improntu me refiero si se puede hacer en el mismo momento que te prestan la cuchara)¿?

Saludos!!!!! 8-)

----------


## pujoman

Ola a to2,solo aclarar una cosa, tengo perfect bend y no te explica 1 movimiento te vienen 2 cuxaras una trukada y la otra xa hacer el cambiazo, el efecto no tiene angulos malos (en teoria tiene si lo lo ven de lateral, xo a un par de metros no se ve nada) y la doblez es increible, xa el cambio en mi caso uso una bolsa de terciopelo, empalmo cuxara trukada i muestro la de verdad doblada.

para videos os aconsejo banachec i guy babvli

saludos

----------


## rakso

este efecto se puede hacer sin cuchara trucada? gracias

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> este efecto se puede hacer sin cuchara trucada? gracias


Si.

----------


## pujoman

perfect bend no se puede hacer sin cuchara trukada, lo que si se puede es trucarla uno mismo, es un mecanismo facil, lo que comenta Manel Vicenç es que si se pueden doblar cucharas sin tener que ser trucadas xo necesitas misdirection y presentacion, perfect bend solo misdirection para cambiarla (si no quieres cambiarla te la guardas pero pierdes mucho).

saludos

----------


## pros78

Hola a todos.
Uno de los juego que quiero aprender es el de doblar cucharas,por ser un gran clasico y por su gran impacto, pero no se si está en mi nivel.
Para que sepais mas o menos mi nivel os comento que tan solo hace dos dias me estrene en mi casa con mis amigos con el uñil, el centro roto y la gran memoria, alucinaron y se ilusionaron mucho, les dije que estaba aprendiendo que todo ello lleva un gran entrenamiento y que mas adelante le iria haciendo mas cosas.
He visto unas cucharas de plastico de camping que puedes hacer lo mismo, no se si sera mas facil por ser de plastico, seria una buena escusa como paso intermedio de aprendizaje de doblar cucharas de metal.
Por lo que he leido en el foro, he comprendido que  no basta con comprarte la perfect bend sino tambien algun dvd o libro.Con los dvd se puede aprender sin saber ingles?; no tengo mucha idea.

saludos y gracias de antemano

----------


## MaxVerdié

Es mejor que aprendas antes a manejarte con cubertería normal. 

El material trucado es SIEMPRE una mala opción para los comienzos.

----------

